# Is this likely to be PND?



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette

Me again  

Am toying with talking to the GP at the moment but not sure what it will achieve as I'm really anti taking anything...??

Just don't feel like I'm enjoying being a mum to be honest... I'm finding it such an effort (although I think I'm doing a good job and Jacob seems quite happy between bouts of discomfort!) I try not to cry in front of him and tend to save it for my weekly counselling session or when he's asleep  
I'm feeling pretty low but not sure this is so surprising as I'm grieving, am incredibly tired (Jacob has had colic, reflux, never naps in the house and is now an early teether who's really suffering/ refusing feeds etc) I just wish there was a moment in the day when I could just be I guess

I don't have support other than my DH. My mum and I aren't on speaking terms, DH's family live a long way away and my sis has been great but lives in a different city... A few friends have offered but they have small children too and I'm not keen to feel that I'm being too needy (stupid I know!) I will talk about Eddie etc but tend to put a brave face on mostly as that's the way I am...

Should I go to the GP? Is this just really to be expected or am I heading for a problem? Sorry, tricky question I know  . Don't feel like I can talk to my actual HV tbh

Thanks again. You're a star

Kate x x x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Kate,

I am posting to you as i have followed your story and it has made me   

I want to firstly send you a big   

You have been on such a roller coaster of emotions over the last few months. I'm sure you have been through joy and elation to the complete and utter other end of the spectrum. I think you have done so well to manage to keep yourself together and carry on for your DH and Jacob. I am sure your angel Eddie is looking down on you and looking after you all.

I do think it would be of benefit to go and speak to your GP, He or She should be able to help and offer some support to you and your family. I have spoken to a colleague who recommends you should fill in a PHQ-9 (Internet search will find it) and take it with you to you GPs.

Have you discussed how you feel with DH? 

It is good you are going to your counselling sessions and finding an outlet for your grief there but i do feel you need to find help elsewhere too.

I am sure you are a fabulous mummy to jacob and are doing a wonderful job  

Please make an appointment to see you GP and let us know how you are getting on.

Jeanette may want to chip in too.

Luv V xx

PS There is a PND board on the babydust board for which you need to IM Jeanette for access to. Even if you only use it for a support network


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Verity

Thank you so much for getting back to me hun... 

Could only get an appointment in a weeks time but gonna go I think, you never know - it may help. DH knows how I am feeling but I try not to over burden him too!  

Sending you lots of   and  

Kate x x x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Kate, 

I am soo glad you have made an appointment to see your gp, I sure you will find some support from there 

I totally understand about not wanting to overburden DH but am glad he knows how you are feeling.

All I can say hun is that if you need a moan or a shoulder to cry on you know where we are   

Did you look into im'ing Jeannete to ask for access to pnd board, it may help support wise.

Again you are doing a wonderful job of being a mummy to jacob and i am certain eddie is looking after you all 

Luv To you 

V xxx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Thank you Verity    

It says on your profile that you're a children's nurse... can I just say that the nurses we encountered at the children's hospital when Eddie died were the most incredible people I've ever met and helped us through such a dark time.

You do an amazing job

Kate x x x x x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Kate, you are making me cry   

I am a childrens nurse and absolutely love my job!! 

Anything that we can do to help!!

How are you hun?? 

Have you seen you gp yet??

Big hugs to ya  

Luv V xx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hey Verity

Went to GP who said that I'm bound to be depressed (true). We both feel that pills aren't the answer so I guess I just have get on with it! Am going to go to a SANDS meeting so hopefully will get to chat to others who've been through losing a baby...

Anyway, thanks again lovely for getting back to me and being so supportive   Wishing you lots of luck and  

Kate x x x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Kate

BIG   for you

I'm sure the SANDS meeting will help you. I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling   

I'm here anytime for you if you ever want to chat on here or msn.

Jxxx


----------

